
Fighting for Wisdom Inside the Ring - overwhelm
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/fighting-for-wisdom-inside-the-ring/
======
cerealbad
successful fighters are typically intelligent, defensive minded and gifted
physically. power is ephemeral, speed is youth, endurance is training and
experience is efficient repetition. what typically links these things together
is a deep desire to win at all costs, which is why this and many other sports
have their history with drugs, cheating and corruption. features universal to
human activities. in competitive environments, advantages accrue from early
age adoption. the pressure of intense competition if properly nurtured can be
a guide towards incredible feats.

in fighting it is often the case that the best fighters are dirty, meaning
they bend and use the rules in a more efficient way than their opponents, and
at the world class level most things being equal, this temporary advantage
provides them the situations which lead to victory, this is an open-secret in
fighting which is largely unaddressed due to romantic notions and fraternities
refusing to divulge uncomfortable self-referential truths.

given the contrasting regimes of education between east and west i am
observing whether the Chinese system can produce (or select for) the geniuses
the Soviets did in mathematics and physics and sustain itself for another
century to avoid squandering them. there is a long history in China of
promotion from all social classes through intense and rigorous examination,
and their sample pool of hundreds of millions of children should provide
sufficient cause for concern to anyone who wishes technocratic communism to
reach an ignoble end.

China turning into a 1.4 billion person South Korea would destroy any
plausible argument for democracy as meritocracy would sweep the world domino
nations. a lot of ideologies die on the altar of pragmatic efficiency, and the
21st century is the latest real test for 18th century idealism. boxing and
democracy, romantic ideas soon to be retired for safety concerns. the issue
here might not even be about the pedantics of birth or education, with
international capital flowing east and the largest growth markets for profit
seeking business being Asia and Africa it's hard to see how the Chinese model
isn't a roadmap for all of Eurasia and Africa to follow. freedom doesn't feed
you, and if forced to choose between a bureaucracy that works and one that
doesn't the choice makes itself.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvdoj_D0-RQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvdoj_D0-RQ)

[40:02 minutes propaganda / fluff piece about the century of trade at any
cost]

